
Antarctica: McMurdo research station is looking for a Systemadministrator - v4n4d1s
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/16/looking_for_sysadmin_work_like_travel_dont_mind_cold_have_we_got_the_job_for_you/
======
joezydeco
If you're really curious about what goes on down there, you should read the
works of Nick Johnson, author of the "Big Dead Place" blog and a subsequent
book.

[http://feralhouse.com/big-dead-place/](http://feralhouse.com/big-dead-place/)

The blog is off line (might be on archive.org), and Johnson sadly took his own
life in 2012.

[http://feralhouse.com/nick-johnson-rip/](http://feralhouse.com/nick-johnson-
rip/)

------
ocdtrekkie
This is kinda awesome. I'd be tempted if I didn't already have a great new
job. Being from Chicago, how bad an Antarctica really be?

~~~
v4n4d1s
If you run into problems with your linux machines, you can grab the next
penguin for help.

There's probably no reliable internet connection in Antarctica and delivering
spare parts takes months. I'm pretty sure it's a nearly impossible job for
most system administrators.

~~~
karlkatzke
All internet is via satellite. There's the commercial links that are mostly
for bulk data. Most email is over a set of multiplexed satellite phones.

